# Masonic Websites



## Blake Bowden (Oct 21, 2015)

Over the years I've amassed hundreds of masonic related bookmarks and for the last few days I've been cleaning them out. I was shocked to find that more than half are no longer in existence. This includes blogs, lodge websites, discussion forums, etc. Why do you think that is?


----------



## Classical (Oct 21, 2015)

Ouch! Sad....


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 22, 2015)

If fees are not paid, domain names expire.  That leads to a slow decay of on-line data.

Most folks have plenty of passing interests but few abiding interests.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 9, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> Most folks have plenty of passing interests but few abiding interests.



I kinda agree. So many of my bookmarks are dead, if i find something really good,  i save the file.

I put a fair bit of time into T3P and TSS sites and they just went one day...  even my tyled forums have gone down cause the platforms ended.

It's hard, because lodges are not incorporated, even *their* web sites die because they sit with individuals rather than corporations.

The internet is a fast moving dynamic environment...


----------



## Bloke (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh... and so much content has gone to facebook because it is free and meets the needs that once resided in your bookmarks..


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 24, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> Most folks have plenty of passing interests but few abiding interests.





Bloke said:


> Oh... and so much content has gone to facebook because it is free and meets the needs that once resided in your bookmarks..


Both excellent points that I do believe go a long way to answering the original question.


----------



## flttrainer (Dec 23, 2015)

I've noticed the same. Sad. I was sad to see TSS go.


----------

